# Seversky P-35



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2017)

Swedish Airforce

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2019)

1937 Cleveland Air Race


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2019)

net


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2019)

net


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2019)

DE SEVERSKY—A REAL FIGHTER

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2019)

Review: Seversky P-35 1937-41 Decals | IPMS/USA Reviews


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2019)

net


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2020)

Org. Photo: Aerial View 53rd Fighter Group P-35 Fighter Plane in Flight; 1941!!! | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Reluctant Poster (May 8, 2020)

Seversky SEV featured in the movie Test Pilot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2020)

Nice one!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2021)

Original WWII USAAF Airman in Front of P-35 Fighter Photo - Black & White Glossy | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2021)

WW2 USAAF Seversky Republic P-35 Fighter Bolling Field Original Photo | eBay


It looks like they were taken during a air show at the base. Many of the aircraft have had their markings painted over, rather crudely I might add! Historical photograph. (Ruler is to show scale of photographs.).



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2021)

Good shots!


----------

